# To embarrassed to tell anyone



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi. I've had ibs-d and c since childhood but the only person who knows about it is my mum, as she has it too. I'm so embarassed about it and seem to spend half my life trying to hide it from people, including my boyfriend of 2 yrs. How do you cope?


----------



## 16008 (Sep 7, 2005)

I went through this for a really long time. From my diagnosis (age 13) until about 2 years ago, which in total was 12 years of hiding it from everyone but my family. I never felt comfortable. Until one day about 2 years ago, I walked into GNC and was trying to hide the fact that I was looking at colon cleanses (haha) but the darn woman came over anyway (damnit!) and asked if she could help me. I was so embarresed but for the first time I blurted out to a complete stranger that I had IBS and was looking for something that would help. I couldn't believe I told this woman, it was like such a relief and the woman acted as if I was completely normal and that this was such a common problem. Strangely, I felt so good after that. Like, what a load off. Like a confession of a deep dark secret I'd been keeping for years!Luckily though, I then met my fiance and it turned out that his 21 year old sister has IBS (he told me she had it before I told him that I had it). I then found comfort in telling him because I knew he would understand. And actually, now, I am getting much better about it. I can't believe how many people have it and I am not so ashamed anymore. I think one day you will accept it, and not care what anyone else thinks. It doesn't stop the embarressment of having to go in awkward places, but it helps knowing that your not alone and that most people really do understand.Dana


----------

